# TiVo, iTiVo, Toast, DVD ?



## Crane (Apr 4, 2007)

OK. I'm just about to give up, but thought I'd ask. 

I'm trying to download TiVo files to my computer and ultimately save them to DVDs that will be watchable on any TV. I have tried several different methods and software paths, with very limited success. Maybe someone can help.

Here is what I do:

1.The HD TV file (1080 or 720) resides on my TiVo HD XL (series 3 running TiVo software version 11.0b.
2.I transfer the file to my intel iMac (running OSX 10.5.6) wirelessly with iTivo software. The iTivo software is set to transfer and "decrypt" only. An *.mpg file is created on the mac.
3. I use Toast Titanium 8 to create a DVD-Video. At the very end of this process it bombs and I get the following error messages: "The file VTS_01_2.VOB could not be accessed (Data fork, -39)" I hit "OK". And another error message is displayed: "Couldn't complete the last command because of a Mac OS error. Result Code = - 39."

I have tried to transfer several different TiVo files and the above errors occur pretty consistently. I have successfully transferred and wrote to DVD one 1-hr long program. And I have been able to transfer and write several ½-hr long programs. But these represent, say, 3 out of 10 successful attempts.

I have tried to use the software Handbrake to re-encode the *.mgp file to other formats like *.m4v and then use Toast to write the DVD and it bombs (with other error codes, I think). 

So what gives?

1. Is the problem with the original TiVo file, the transfer process itself, the iTivo software, or with the Toast software? Are there any alternatives (for mac) that I can try?

2. Also. For the one or two files that I have been able to successfully write to DVD, the image quality is really pretty poor. I realize that a DVD can't hold HD content, but it is way worse than a store bought movie DVD. Why?

I've looked at the faq's and searched archived threads on the subject, and people have had good ideas, but I haven't really come across a definitive answer.

Thanks so much for any help,
Larry


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Remember a DVD-R is only about 4.5G a 1 hour TiVo HD recording can easily be over 7G. A larger DVD Dual Layer or Blue Ray may be needed to keep the quality. (commercial DVDs are ~9G)

Try saving the DVD as an image file first then burn the image to the DVD.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Crane said:


> 3. I use Toast Titanium 8 to create a DVD-Video. At the very end of this process it bombs and I get the following error messages: "The file VTS_01_2.VOB could not be accessed (Data fork, -39)" I hit "OK". And another error message is displayed: "Couldn't complete the last command because of a Mac OS error. Result Code = - 39."


That error is:
eofErr = -39, /*End of file*/

So something is confused.

You might try to download the *original* file from your Tivo with the web interface, then decode with tivodecode.. then you'll have the raw MPEG file.. (though unfortunately I know of nothing on the Mac that will let you *edit* the recording).

Then you could use other utils to downconvert it to a lower quality.

BTW, Toast will download from the Tivo too -- why not try that for the whole process to see if it helps things?


----------

